# Bear Lake FROZE



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had a few people contact me and figured I would post it up.

Bear Lake Froze, It is gaining ice fast and areas like the Rockpile will probably be fishable Tomorrow or Saturday if the cold keeps up tonight.There are a few open areas on the East Side and will probably remain for a short time.Use caution if you do come up this weekend as it might be a little iffy, a chipping bar can sure be handy checking for pressure seperations and ridges. 

I will be out tomorrow if the cold continues and will try to have a report up. 

Three years and finally she freezes


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never tried to ice fish there. Is there anywhere to access the lake near the rock pile and walk in? I would love to try it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Keystonecop said:


> I have never tried to ice fish there. Is there anywhere to access the lake near the rock pile and walk in? I would love to try it.


Yes.........

The rockpile is located of Ideal Beach or Sweetwater and will be the spot with many fisherman around it (especially if its froze).

At around 1900 S Bear Lake BLVD (Garden City) near the Pickleville playhouse (about a block away both sides) there is a road called 250 E Loop. At the Northern End of this loop road you will find a road that heads to the lake shore, is plowed out and can be accessed this time of year for no charge. There is also a parking lot plowed out near the water.

Other good places are all along the East Side......Many, Many walk in points over there.

As an update there are fisherman off the Pump House on the East Side of the Lake as well. Not sure on exact thickness, but they are indeed fishing away out there.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Keystone-

On a side note, fishing can be somewhat tough for someone that has little experience up here.

One of the best things to do is get a hold of Pugstones @ http://www.fishingbearlake.com

Talk to Darin and he will get you hooked up with a lot of information, jigs, presentations etc. as he use to guide on the lake and knows it as well as anyone.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Darin knows his stuff. 3" tubes with 1oz heads tipped with cisco or sucker meat work well for both macks and cuts. I cant believe it has froze.I was up there sunday and it was wide open. I would be leary and cautious it is suppose to start warming up this weekend. I will be up there this saturday but I will be hunting not fishing.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

NOOOOOO, say it isnt so! Bear lake frozen? I got a text with a picture of some folks ice fishing by the pump house today.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't cast dobt on what anybody is saying I just would be cautious. This is the second time it capped this year.If it warms up and the wind blows like it does almost everyday up there the ice could get real sketchy real fast.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree, Bear lake on ice or for that matter on soft water should always be respected. This body of water can change conditions quickly!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 4 degrees right now at the house and not a even a breeze...............

Ice thirty feet off shore at Ideal Beach was over 3"......................I believe its a done deal if it hits 4 or 5" and I think it will be there tomorrow night before the storm hits. The first time it capped this year it didn't quite get the whole thing froze, Its pretty well got it now except for a few places on the east side. It never got much over an inch or two earlier but one good wind and it could be off.......

No doubt though Bear Lake has to be treated with some serious respect as its never certain out there........


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fish1on said:


> NOOOOOO, say it isnt so! Bear lake frozen? I got a text with a picture of some folks ice fishing by the pump house today.


Forget about taking your boat this weekend. :O//: 
Let's hit Pineview instead. --\O :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I have 4 degrees right now at the house and not a even a breeze...............
> 
> Ice thirty feet off shore at Ideal Beach was over 3"......................I believe its a done deal if it hits 4 or 5" and I think it will be there tomorrow night before the storm hits. The first time it capped this year it didn't quite get the whole thing froze, Its pretty well got it now except for a few places on the east side. It never got much over an inch or two earlier but one good wind and it could be off.......
> 
> No doubt though Bear Lake has to be treated with some serious respect as its never certain out there........


I just might have to throw the auger and a couple poles in the truck just in case we kill our rabbits early then we can catch some big fish too.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what tomorrow does bring as far as ice and storms.....

I know my poles and auger would be ready just in case


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOOO, say it isnt so! Bear lake frozen? I got a text with a picture of some folks ice fishing by the pump house today.
> ...


Fine! I would have to drill way too many holes at Bear lake to troll (I mean drag per Mr. PB) :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Figures! I decide to move out of state and the **** thing freezes.


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!! I may just have to make the drive this weekend and give it a shot. I have fished it on soft water but never on the hard deck.

Thanks again


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Forget about taking your boat this weekend. :O//:
> Let's hit Pineview instead. --\O :lol:


If the kids are feeling well, I'm planning on taking them to Pineview this weekend. Hope it's as productive as it was last weekend. o-||


----------



## cvfisher (Feb 8, 2008)

I am going to head over there in the morning. I am leaving early from Logan. I will be glad to drive for a couple of cisco  If anyone is interested, hit me up.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys it is not looking so good as of right now, I had some stuff come up and have not seen anyone out today on the west side at least...........

Sunday might be the day, I am heading down in an hour to check the ice and will post up an update.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

cool


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

-UPDATE-

I went down to shore at Ideal Beach and someone has walked out to the rockpile sometime today. Ice conditions out from shore around 100 yards is about 3 1/2 inches of solid ice. Temps are 26 degrees at 5:15 tonight. I heard there were quite a few guys out from the Pump House (east side) today, have not heard a report.......

It will be interesting what the upcoming storm tonight will bring, temps were 11 degrees at midnight this morning and warmed up to around 30 today. As long as a serious case of wind/snow/warming does not come up I would bet there will be a bunch of guys out tomorrow and Sunday, especially off the Pump House if there was quite a few guys out there today.

Here is a link of up to date info on the weather with a camera pointed off Ideal Beach-
bearlakeweather.com

If you do come up, use extreme caution, especially if the wind is blowing and temps are up.


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. All my friends are chickening out on the thin ice. I guess it will be another week before I can try it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Update-

Most of the Ice is off the lake as of right now, 70 MPH winds last night tore it up pretty bad. :shock: 

There was around fifteen people fishing off the pump house this morning though and reporting ice just under 4 inches.

The south end of the lake is still pretty well capped and most of the east half of the lake had floating ice. 

Not looking to good  Sorry to get anyone excited, Im feeling a little depressed right now but plan on venturing off the pump house in the morning if the temps are not to high and the winds stay low.


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

i would not recommend going out i was one of the 15 people out there today we got off the lake when the ice shifted 3" under us not a good feeling as we were walking off the ice you had to go over some cracks and the ice was flexing about an inch on each side no thanks we ended up catching 1 cutt about 20" and i lost 2 that i never saw and had several bites we were in 70ft of water


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I was up there but I didn't even go to the water. All the pressure ridges and cracks I could see from the road I knew I wasn't getting on there,especially with the wind and the on again off again snow.Glad you made it off safely pizzaman with a little success.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

I was up there this afternoon there were people on the ice on the east side but i wouldnt do it. There was alot of ice piled up on shore kinda looked cool.


----------

